# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Επισκευη παλιου τηλεφωνου

## aser

Βρηκα το παλιο τηλεφωνο αντικα του παππου μου και λεω να το επισκευασω το προβλημα που εχει ειναι οτι δεν κτυπαει και δεν ακουγεται καλα οταν σου μιλανε στο ακουστικο. Απο το σχεδιο του που ηταν μεσα υποψιαζομαι για καψιμο του μετασχηματιστη τι λετε; Εχω ελεγχει αντιστασης και πυκνωτες και ειναι οκ, το ερωτημα ειναι θα βρω των μετασχηματιστη στην αγορα;

14092010.jpg14092010(001).jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις τις επαφές του αγκίστρου

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι δεν θα τον βρεις στην αγορά και δεν φταίει αυτός για το κουδούνι. Καταρχήν δες αν το κουδούνι έχει μηχανικό πρόβλημα (κολλημένο σφυράκι), μετά δες την περιέλιξή του μήπως είναι κομμένη και τέλος τον πυκνωτή 1μF 250V που πρέπει να υπάρχει σε σειρά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κοίταξε μήπως έχει ρυθμιστή κουδουνίσματος και έχει κλειδώσει το έλασμα.

----------


## aser

> Όχι δεν θα τον βρεις στην αγορά και δεν φταίει αυτός για το κουδούνι. Καταρχήν δες αν το κουδούνι έχει μηχανικό πρόβλημα (κολλημένο σφυράκι), μετά δες την περιέλιξή του μήπως είναι κομμένη και τέλος τον πυκνωτή 1μF 250V που πρέπει να υπάρχει σε σειρά.


 Αλλαξα των πυκνωτη προληπτικα αλλα το προβλημα παρεμενε μεχρι που βαζοντας το χερι πανω στο κουδουνι και κουνοντας λιγο το ελασμα κτυπησε και ετσι βρηκα την λυση χαλαρωνοντας λιγο το ελατηριο, με το θεμα στο ακουστικο τι κανω; ακουγεται πολυ σιγα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αντικατάσταση κάψας



Για το κουδούνισμα κοίτα μήπως είναι ξεβίδωτη η καμπάνα, μπορεί να είναι έκκεντρη, για ρύθμιση.

----------


## aser

> Αντικατάσταση κάψας


 Η καψα ειναι καινουργια την ειχα παρει πριν περιπου 5 χρονια χωρις να χρησιμοποιησω πολυ το τηλ (αντε το πολυ 5 φορες)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Απο την αρχή είχε χαμηλή ένταση?

----------


## aser

> Απο την αρχή είχε χαμηλή ένταση?


 Εχουν περασει και τα χρονια αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα νομιζω στην αρχη δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα μεχρι να παρω την καψα, αλλα η ενταση δεν ειναι νορμαλ οπως τα κοινα τηλ ακουγεται ποιο σιγα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε χωρίς το καπάκι.
Εννοώ όταν την άλλαξες αν ακουγόταν καλά.

----------


## aser

> Δοκίμασε χωρίς το καπάκι.
> Εννοώ όταν την άλλαξες αν ακουγόταν καλά.


 Εχω απαντησει, αν θυμαμαι καλα νομιζω στην αρχη δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα μεχρι να παρω την καψα. Εχουν περασει και αρκετα χρονια μεχρι που ξανα ξεθαψα την συσκευη.

Δεν νομιζω το καπακι να επηρεαζει των ηχο, αλλωστε δεν ζοριζει να βιδωθει.

----------


## MacGyver

+Το καπάκι του ακουστικού είναι με τις ποιό πολλές τρύπες (άν θυμάμαι καλά ), μήπως αλλάχτηκαν μεταξύ τους?

----------


## aser

Το καπακι ειναι το προτυπο, αυριο με το φως θα ανεβασω φωτο με το κινητο τηλ να δειτε.

----------


## aser

Ετοιμες και η φωτο. 

DSC00083.JPGDSC00084.JPGDSC00082.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς το ακουστικό που έβαλες έχει διαφορετική σύνθετη αντίσταση από την απαιτούμενη. Για να βρεις την απαιτούμενη θα χρειαστείς μια σειρά αντιστάσεις και έναν παλμογράφο. Θα βάλεις το τηλ. στη γραμμή και θα αλλάζεις τις αντιστάσεις (στη θέση του ακουστικού) μετρώντας την τάση με τον παλμογράφο (αν είναι και AC και DC θα μετράς μόνο την AC) ώσπου να βρεις για ποια αντίσταση το μέγεθος (V^2)/R γίνεται μέγιστο. Αυτή είναι και η αντίσταση που πρέπει να παρουσιάζει το ακουστικό. Αν αυτό που έχεις βάλει έχει πολύ διαφορετική αντίσταση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ανάλογο μ/ς προσαρμογής.

----------

